# A peek into my MESSY shop



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

It is a work in progress. I still have a long way to go, to make it awesome.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow...:surprise:
Does Sandra know?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Joe that's very impressive . I love cnc plasma cutters and the things they can do


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

See what you did, Joe !!! Now RainMan is gonna want one of those, too. 

And to think, Rick --- all you thought you wanted was a little insulation. Little did you know.

Looks good, Joe.

One of those would be cool

HJ

So many neat things, so little time, so little money, so little room, so little a lot of things.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

We have a plasma cutter where I work, but I have yet to use it. In an adjacent building that I don't have a key to, and using it requires an appointment where 3 other people have to agree on the time. My students will suffer through that when they have parts needing cut on it, but I won't.

I'd like to get a small one though for my own shop. Then a magnetic break, a slip roller, etc...


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

I am just looking forward to having some dedicated work space. To see a huge shop like that just makes me green!


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Wow...:surprise:
> Does Sandra know?


Stalker! Stalker! Stalker!

Seriously, nice set-up. You must do a lot of metal work to have four horizontals set-up for different operations. What an ideal thing...saves loads of adjustments as you pointed out.

Good job, Joe.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

timbertailor said:


> I am just looking forward to having some dedicated work space. To see a huge shop like that just makes me green!


Actually, that is my smaller shop. :nerd:


----------



## Ryan360 (Jun 22, 2015)

I wish my shop looked like that!


----------

